# Requesting the same donor



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has done this? We are so thrilled with our little man we would love a sibling

Is it even possible?


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, we did. First de cycle I got bfp but no frosties. Had a gorgeous D's and wanted to give him a sibling. Contacted clinic and asked if they would check if my original donor would be willing to donate again which theydid asns luckily she agreed!
I am now 31 weeks pregnant with a full sibling.


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

PS... We also used ds and luckily they had enough of that too!


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow congratulations!!!! And thank you for your response xx
Do you know if you're having a boy or girl?


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi again, I'm having another boy. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Yoga
Our donor came out of 'retirement' aged 30 to donate as I have a rare blood group & she was the only match. When we decided to try again 2yrs later, our preference was a full sibling for our DD. The clinic approached her & she agreed to donate again. I had him 5 days ago and will be forever grateful to her & our clinic. 
Ask your clinic in the first instance. 
xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

So many kind donors!! Thanks for your reply.

We will ask for the same donor but I know we will have to wait a while as she has just donated to another couple. 

I feel lulled into a possible false sense of security as we had success first time wth this donor so really hoping for it again - but I know it doesnt work like that!


----------

